# Angeln Kellenhusen (Ostsee) im Dez.???



## natas666 (19. Dezember 2010)

Moin alle zusammen... ich bin der neue..:vik:.

kann mir jemand sagen was man so um weinachten in kellenhusen angelt und wo!

Bzw gibt es dort eine Forellenzirkus, Kann man noch Herringe Fischen, Dorsch, Barsch Oder Hecht????
Habe keine Plan und ist auch mein erster besuch in der gegend.

das wäre klasse wenn ihr mir helfen könntest...
#6Petri aller seits..#h
mfg


----------



## petripohl (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln Kellenhusen (Ostsee) im Dez.???*

Moin Moin  und willkommen im Board, 
befürchte die aussichten sind dieses Jahr eher schlecht was Dorsch und Flunder betrift - das Wasser ist leider schon verdammt kalt. Aber die Chance auf den einen oder anderen Fisch besteht natürlich. Von der Seebrücke kannst du evt. etwas tieferes Wasser erreichen und so deine Chancen erhöhen. Was Süsswasser betrifft bin ich leider nicht so bewandert.
Gruß aus Hamburg
Malte


----------



## natas666 (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln Kellenhusen (Ostsee) im Dez.???*

Klasse was angel ich denn von dieser brücke? Plattfisch auf grund oder pilken?

Danke schon mal für die schnelle antwort.


----------



## degl (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln Kellenhusen (Ostsee) im Dez.???*

Stabile Grundruten und Wattwürmer, die du in Neustadt kaufst..........werden dir Fisch bringen(einfache Grundmontage und 100gr. Wg reichen auf Seebrücken(Neustadt und Grömitz haben auch ne Brücke).....allerdings ist das Wetter(Temperaturen) derzeit nicht das Ideale

gruß degl


----------



## natas666 (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln Kellenhusen (Ostsee) im Dez.???*

Cool geht auch Herringsfetzen? Hätte noch welchen. Pilken geht von diesen Brücken garnicht? oder ist einfach icht die zeit?
Zur Zeit wann geht man da so los? Tagsüber, morgens, abends oder nachts?

danke wieder mal.....
mfg


----------



## dorschfreund85 (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln Kellenhusen (Ostsee) im Dez.???*

Also Herinsfetzen gehn auch.Zum thema pilken auf seebrücken hab ich keine erfahrung könnte aber auch gehn...
zur tageszeit: Classisches Brandungs angeln macht man so von der dämmerung bis in die nacht rein.Tagsüber kannste aber natürlich auch fisch fangen.


----------



## natas666 (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln Kellenhusen (Ostsee) im Dez.???*

Moin,
wie tief ist es an diesen Seebrücken? Kann man da den Fisch einigermasßen anlanden oder muß ich ihn erst aus 10m tiefe holen und dann noch mal 10 m durch die luft drillen??

Nochmal klasse dass ihr euch hier so feundlich beteilig und einen unwissenden, wissend macht...
mfg


----------



## degl (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln Kellenhusen (Ostsee) im Dez.???*

Naja,

10m nicht aber je nach Wasserstand 1,5-3m können es schon sein.............ein stabiler Kescher mit 3m Stange ist ein Vorteil.

Wobei die meisten Dorsche bei 1-3 Pfund liegen und auch so übers Geländer gehoben werden......aber es können auch schon mal Große dabei sein und dann heist es notfalls die Brücke bis Ufer zurücklaufen

Heringsfetzen sind eher 2.Wahl gegenüber Wattwürmern und das Pilken eher nicht....evtl. mit einem Buttlöffel und Einzelhaken/Wattwurm und mittlerer Spinnrute.........Versuch mach kluch#6

gruß degl


----------



## natas666 (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln Kellenhusen (Ostsee) im Dez.???*

OK, falls noch wer tips und trix hat, bin für alles dankbar.
mfg


----------

